# Transducer compatibility and location, Lowrance and Humminbird



## Moser (May 9, 2016)

First of all this is a great forum, thanks for adding me. I am an avid Central PA Striper fisherman, running a 17 foot Sea Nymph with 70 hp Evinrude. I do a lot of slow trolling with live bait and plug throwing to bait and Stripers along the bank at night. I have had a Lowrance Elite 7 for a few years but now I want to add side scan capabilities, so I have picked up a gently used Humminbird 798ci HD SI. I am trying to put the Humminbird on the console and the Lowrance on the trolling bar so I can use the side scan on the Humminbird and still use the sonar or down scan on the Lowrance.
I had 2 Lowrance transducers on the transom, so I took the old X125 transducer off and hung the Humminbird in its spot. My question is this. Has anyone had any experience running transducers this close at the same time? They need to be this close to each other to stay between ribs on the hull. The Humminbird is a combo frequency transducer and I will run the higher frequency to keep it from stepping on the Lowrance. I see that I need to swap them with each other to keep the Humminbird below the Lowrance so the side scan can scan left and right. Any other advice or experience with a set up like this? I'm going to post this so I don't lose it then figure out how to add the picture.


----------



## Moser (May 9, 2016)

Ok I guess I'll take some time to figure out picture posting. It won't let me add a photobucket .img link, or post the picture which is too big.


----------



## Moser (May 9, 2016)

Lowrance is currently on the left, I will swap them to get the Humminbird below the Lowrance. Any comments about your experience or other advice would be appreciated. I'll catch on with the photo posting quickly.


----------



## Moser (May 9, 2016)

Well both graphs are in, I'll let you know how they work together, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good ,your right the side scan should be lower.I like the mounting board,now you can drill all the holes you want. Good luck.


----------

